# No Plants But Can I Use Co2 To Lower My Ph?



## CanadianBacon (Feb 14, 2010)

iv got a really good pressurized co2 kit from green leaf aquariums with a full 10lb tank, inline atomizor diffuser, drop checker, bubble counter ect.. its just sitting here no being used from when i had my high tech 90g planted tank. my ph right now is around 8.0. i have 8 nats in a standard 90g tank with two fluval 406's for filtration and a koriala powerhead, aswell as a couple pieces of driftwood. no live plants yet, maybe in the distant future. or should i just leave the ph alone and let them adjust on their own?


----------

